# January 2015 Sales Support Programs



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hey Gang:

December was an amazing month for everyone in the BMW organization. Those who took advantage of the Happier Holidays
specials scored some of the very best deals we have ever seen! The thrust of the programs to start the new year (new cars)
is really that the *Pull-Ahead Program is back* -- returning lessees will be provided a payment waiver of up to six months!!

:thumbup:

Perhaps even more important, *the 39 month lease term will continue to be offered in January,
and will be the optimal term* (i.e., "Sweet Spot) for leasing for all BMW cars (n/a with SAV or i3/i8 models).

There are still plenty of deals to be had out there...

:angel:


----------



## bzcat (Sep 23, 2009)

6 month pull ahead is very generous... I think last year was only 3 month?


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Anyone know if 3 series has any incentives??


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

bzcat said:


> 6 month pull ahead is very generous... I think last year was only 3 month?


We've actually seen Pull-Heads of up to six months in the past.

Pull-Aheads rock!!

:thumbup:



dima123 said:


> Anyone know if 3 series has any incentives??


Are you a USAA Member? If you are a cash buyer you could be rewarded as much as $1,500.00!

Not only that, but Active Hybrid 3 and 3 Series Diesel models receive a $500 Eco Credit.

:angel:


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> We've actually seen Pull-Heads of up to six months in the past.
> 
> Pull-Aheads rock!!
> 
> ...


No I'm not. I was wondering Jon if we Can still lease 2014 demos this month??


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

bzcat said:


> 6 month pull ahead is very generous... I think last year was only 3 month?





dima123 said:


> Anyone know if 3 series has any incentives??





dima123 said:


> No I'm not. I was wondering Jon if we Can still lease 2014 demos this month??


No worries. You can always lease anything pretty much...

:thumbup:


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> No worries. You can always lease anything pretty much...
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks Jon!! Any incentives this month??


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry Jon was on my phone and didn't see your full reply. Thank you!!!


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Let the pull aheads live!!! Come on festers!!! Hit me up.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

dima123 said:


> Sorry Jon was on my phone and didn't see your full reply. Thank you!!!


You are very welcome!

:thumbup:



[email protected] BMW said:


> Let the pull aheads live!!! Come on festers!!! Hit me up.


:roundel:


----------

